# 4 tickets in one stop? 6 total this week! Advice please?



## 77vetteguy (Jan 26, 2007)

just curious moods, how old are you?


----------



## Z4luvr (Jun 23, 2006)

77vetteguy said:


> just curious moods, how old are you?


Can't be over 20 can he?

One other helpful bit of advice: When the flashing red lights are on right behind you, pull over quickly. You obviously ticked off the officer who pulled you over which helped you get 4 tickets rather than one.

Get an attorney. It will probably not cost you any more and would be money well spent.


----------



## moods (Aug 7, 2007)

24 for whoever was asking how old I was,

and the seat belt locks up, not when you pull it fast, it just locks up I cant pull it, wether I do it slowly or fast or try to guide it, there is no way I can pull it. I shut off the engine tried pulling it same thing. Going to take it to service with some other issues.


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

RKT BMR said:


> Drive the speed limit, remove the illegal tinting, put your front plate on the car, and wear your seatbelt.
> 
> Seriously -- that's the only meaningful advice. If you break the law, you risk getting caught and having to face the consequences. If you decide the risk is worth it, don't come crying to society at large when you get caught.
> 
> ...


+4 (or 1000)

Get the seatbelt fixed! Don't drive the car if the seat belt is broken. I'm not sure about this, but aren't all auto manufactures required to provide serviceable seatbelts? I won't swear to that, but I seem to recall hearing it or reading it somewhere... But either way, if the seatbelt doesn't work don't drive the car.

The other tickets may be BS, but you did break the law, so you have to take your lumps. That many tickets so close together is going to raise a judges eyebrow. You might want to talk to a legal counselor and get some professional advise. I would take the advice of my cohorts and slow down and remove the tint. (And at least mount a front plate for repair and report.) Be careful out there, any more tickets and you could end up getting free room and board at a state or county run facility.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

+5. Who ever told you 15 MPH over the limit was ticket-safe? Try 9 MPH over.

No front plate and a tint violation? Cry us a river. CA has similar enforcement.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

moods said:


> What I meant with advice is advice on what to say to the judge I dont think its worth getting a lawyer because all the tickets are pre-payable it would actually cost more to go thru a lawyer.


You should find out what the consequences are before pleading guilty to all three speeding tickets.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

moods said:


> What I meant with advice is advice on what to say to the judge I dont think its worth getting a lawyer because all the tickets are pre-payable it would actually cost more to go thru a lawyer.


With this many tickets, and the seriousness of the consequences, and the fact that you want _legal advice_, *why wouldn't you get a lawyer??!*



moods said:


> I am paying attention to the speed limit now, regarding the not paying attention part the Z4 does suffer some limited visibility.
> ...
> With all honesty I did not intentionally speed, had the top off no cars to be seen ( it was night time so I couldn't really judge my speed) and then I see flashing lights from really far away)


Okay, so you're paying attention to the speed limit signs now, but are you paying attention to your speedometer? uch:

When you see a cop come up behind you with lights on, at least turn on your hazards or turn signal so he knows you know he's there and are going to comply. If you don't want to pull over right away for safety concerns, at least slow down noticeably and move close to the side of the road. The cop might have been being a dick, or you might have actually appeared like a chase risk.

For the seatbelt thing, it's unlikely it's broken. Like others have said, let it retract all the way and pull the belt out smoothly.

Why tint a convertible if the top is gonna be down? :dunno:


----------



## scannerdarkly (Jul 3, 2007)

I think the op needs to go back to drivers ed. Drive like how you would if you were being tested for a license. You don't need us to tell you that, you should already know that. If you learned anything from this thread that you didn't already know than it makes me wonder how you passed your driver license test in the past.


----------



## srecko711 (Jul 17, 2007)

moods said:


> I am paying attention to the speed limit now, regarding the not paying attention part the Z4 does suffer some limited visibility.
> 
> What I meant with advice is advice on what to say to the judge I dont think its worth getting a lawyer because all the tickets are pre-payable it would actually cost more to go thru a lawyer.
> 
> ...


You're obviously on the wrong site if you wanted sympathy or compassion. If all of the tickets are from the same jurisdiction, make an appointment to see the prosecutor before the court date. Explain to him / her your problem and indicate you are willing to plea to some but not all of the violations. Depending on your prior record, he / or she might allow you to plead guilty to one or two violations. Don't make any admissions during your conversations with the prosecutor or it could come back to haunt you. These aren't criminal charges so Miranda warnings aren't applicable. Good luck.


----------



## tlm999 (Feb 8, 2006)

moods said:


> I am a full time student cant really move now im nearly graduating. However you got the state right there motor laws are kind of extreme.
> 
> Now I know some people will be like you know the law, dont speed etc.


Obviously not an English major...


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

moods said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Im a recent converter to BMW, acquired an 06 BMW Z4si. I didn't have the car for more than 2 weeks or so, and in the last week I have gotten 6 tickets 2 separate speeding tickets and 4 others on one day (speeding - tint - no front plate - no seat belt)
> 
> ...


Well without reading thru all the replies here... I will say to you after having gone thru a streak of speeding tickets in my younger years (several a year, some 25mph+) my ONLY reccommendation to you is... *A T T O R N E Y*. 
*I have a specific guy I've used just for this (former prosecuter) for @ 20 yrs, and to this date, my driving record is spotless! *


----------

